
Drawbridge – Windows Containers 5 years ago? - itaysk
https://channel9.msdn.com/Shows/Going+Deep/Drawbridge-An-Experimental-Library-Operating-System
======
itaysk
Reading about the latest announcements of Ubuntu on Windows lead me to this
fascinating concept from MS I did not know about. Too bad they were focused on
the desktop scenario and not the server (although they do mention it).

